# WANTED - Orlando 4/10 or 4/11 for 5-7 days



## bryan41 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hello,

I'm looking for a 2 bedroom in Orlando/Lake Buena Vista for a Disney World Trip for the week of 4/10 - 4/17 or 4/11- 4/18
Min 5 nights
Looking for a 2 BR
Let me know what you have. Thanks!


----------



## Normita (Mar 18, 2022)

I have a 2 BR lockoff at Wyndham Cypress Palms for April 13 to 17.  I tried to add dates, but nothing is available at this time.  In fact, nothing seems to be available for your dates in any Wyndham or Marriott in Orlando.
I have this unit listed at the TUG forum rate of $460.  If you want it, even after you pay me, I can look for more nights (at the TUG rate of $115 per night) to add.  If successful, it will not necessitate a new reservation or guest fee.


----------



## DRIless (Mar 18, 2022)

bryan41 said:


> Hello,  I'm looking for a 2 bedroom in Orlando/Lake Buena Vista for a Disney World Trip for the week of 4/10 - 4/17 or 4/11- 4/18
> Min 5 nights
> Looking for a 2 BR
> Let me know what you have. Thanks!


*Cypress Pointe Resort* - Lake Buena Vista 2BR6  10-15Apr2022  5-nights  $550


----------



## Angel1123 (Apr 2, 2022)

Sorry. Over the limit


----------

